# Surprise litter!



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Hi everyone 

We got 2 male bunnies last sept (although this wasnt 100% guaranteed) so when i found a litter of 8 last thurs i was v shocked! so turns out Patch is a girl!
anyway, as i didnt know she was a girl and pregnant, i know i fed them at 9 the morn they were born and def no babies at 9am, i then went to see them around 1pm and there were babies! Elvis (daddy) was on top of her just before i discovered the babies and by the time i noticed the babies he'd been on top of her for a 2nd time. thing is, they'd prob been left on their own for a good hour or 2 before id realised she'd had the babies and was infact a girl!! shes doing a great job, all growing well, they are a week old today.
My worry is.....is she pregnant again??? if so, she'll have another litter in 3 weeks and she'll still have her abies with her? advice needed thanks


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Speak to your vet, its very likely she is pregnant again. Take the male out straight away. Unfortunately the babies are too young to seperate from mum to have her spayed to essentially abort the second litter which would be the ideal as the stress of two litters will put her health at risk maybe even kill her. The chances are as well that when the second litter is born the mum will kill them straight away instinctively knowing how much strain it will put on her. 

I'm not an expert on breeding in the slightest but there are others on here who can give more detail of what to do. But the main thing is get the male seperated ASAP and get him castrated whilst he's on his own too. Once the mum has raised her litter(s) get her spayed, it will prevent uterine cancer and any future litters. Then you can rebond them both together again once babies are weaned off mum.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd separate the dad straight away. Make sure you do take the dad out as both sexes can mount each other, so check the sex of the rabbit you take out (or even get a vet to check for you if you are unsure). 

I have heard of rabbits who have rabbits 3 weeks after a litter, and they do just fine. Some people remove the first litter, wean them early and raise them away from the mother, and allow the mother to raise the second litter.

Make sure the mother has unlimited pellets and unlimited hay. What is she currently fed at the moment?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I echo what others have said. I rescued a male and female off ebay...I knew the sexes so they were separated straightaway and two days later he was castrated. Five days after that, having been checked by the vet and told there was little chance of pregnancy...Cookie gave birth. When the babies were 12 weeks...having decided to keep all five (lost one aged 8 weeks  ) I introduced Cream (male) back in and introductions went fine! 

Just in case you were worried about that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

You will most probably find that she is pregnant again 
If she does have another litter you will be best to wean the older babies early otherwise mum might cull the new litter (or could very well turn on the older babies) or the older babies will take up all the milk.
Make sure dad is split from them asap otherwise the cycle will continue


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies.

The dad was taken out as soon as I discovered the babies so no worries about that!
He is booked in to be neutered next week.

Mum is being fed spring greens (her fave) brocolli, pepper, carrot, celery, cucumber, grapes etc....and shes on pets at home nuggets. I've increased her food at the mo as she is very hungry. Also, she has plenty of hay.

If she is pregnant again will she build another nest even tho the babies are still huddled in the original nest? If I suspect shes pregnant again can i take the babies away from her, theyll be around 1mth old? I'm so worried, i want to lower the chances of her killing any of her babies, 1st or 2nd litter.

Whats the best thing to do?

Also, whens the best time for a vet to try check if shes pregnant again? if she did mate again with Elvis, it was on the day she gave birth, 12th jan so she'll be due in 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> The dad was taken out as soon as I discovered the babies so no worries about that!
> He is booked in to be neutered next week.
> ...


She will build a new nest yes, if and when she has them it is best to wean the first litter. So long as you supplement them they should be fine.
The answer to you last question is no point in getting the vet to check, palpitating rabbits can seriously harm the unborn babies and most vets can't tell the difference between some babies or poo lol So you are just best to treat her as she is pregnant and wait and see unfortunately.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i would say same as above the kits will be eating pellets at three weeks anyway when they do remove them and allso give them a bowl of aired goats milk aswell they should be fine


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replies 

Ive spoken to my vet that said as the babies sound quite advanced ( they got fur at 2-3days, some have opened their eyes at day 8) so she said it looks promising they will be ok to leave mum at 4 wks if they have to!

She said the same- better to leave her alone and not try see if shes pregnant, often makes things worse so i just have to look out for signs in a couple of weeks. For her sake i hope shes not so ill just have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> Ive spoken to my vet that said as the babies sound quite advanced ( they got fur at 2-3days, some have opened their eyes at day 8) so she said it looks promising they will be ok to leave mum at 4 wks if they have to!
> 
> She said the same- better to leave her alone and not try see if shes pregnant, often makes things worse so i just have to look out for signs in a couple of weeks. For her sake i hope shes not so ill just have to wait.


They aren't advanced, they sound to be progressing normally


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

With any luck she'll absorb the second litter.

Piccies when they are put and about pls. Bloody love baby bunnies.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> With any luck she'll absorb the second litter.
> 
> Piccies when they are put and about pls. Bloody love baby bunnies.


Hi, sorry if im being dippy but what does that mean?!
thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> Hi, sorry if im being dippy but what does that mean?!
> thanks


Its basically a natural termination. The doe will break down the cells of the unborn and absorb them back into her body. Nothing will be expelled externally.

Its usually due to stress but sometimes if the body is weak and feels unable to carry to full term.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

thanks for explaining that, never heard of that!

So basically if she does absorb it I'll never know she was even pregnant again then?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> thanks for explaining that, never heard of that!
> 
> So basically if she does absorb it I'll never know she was even pregnant again then?


Pretty much.


----------

